# ZCI for Craftsman 113.226682



## frozenfox (Feb 8, 2021)

So I am looking to create a ZCI for my old craftsman not only for the zero clearance reason, but also to put in some MJ splitters (this model has no option for a riving knife). anyone make one out of plastic that is about 1/16 in thick? (that is the thickness of the current plate…..I think). I'm not sure doing one out of wood is an option…....or is it an option?.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

An option might be to find some lexan polycarbonate or something similar if you can find some the right thickness, though I would be worried that plastic might sag. To make it thicker, you could attach some ply wood to it leaving the rim thinner with just the lexan. I have also toyed with the idea of using my 3D printer but unfortunately mine is too small.

The throat plate on my table saw is about as thin as yours and I made one out of 1/2" plywood that works fine. You simply have to cut a around the edge and where the support is in the front and back using a router. A Forstner bit is how I cut out around the leveling supports. The hardest part may be leveling it. How is the current plate leveled? You want to do something similar if possible.

One other option is something like what thetinman did by inserting a ZCI into his existing throat plate. I ultimately took this approach but still use the plywood ones for my dado blade.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

When I had a similar saw I used to make them out 1/4" MDF and rout the edges to 1/8", which was right for my saw. Some of the time I used plastic laminate on the top surface too.


----------



## frozenfox (Feb 8, 2021)

Thanks!...I found some 1/8 plywood that would accommodate the edge and i'll laminate another 1/8 (just so happens that is the width of the original plate thickness). We'll see if that works….


----------

